# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  I cant figure out how much water to mix with HCG ??????

## jcstruck

i have a bottel of HCG that says 10,000 iu , and Im not sure how much water to mix . DOES THIS LOOK RIGHT 
1. 1 cc = 100 iu 
2. 10 cc = 1000 iu 
So if i mix 10 cc into my bottel of HCG it will only give me 1000 iu not 
10, 000 ????? Has any body got any Idea on how to mix this stuff?????

----------


## MrMe

the amount of liquid you add to the powder will determine the concentration of the product. So if you only add 5cc of water, your vial will be 10,000iu in 5cc of water. If you add 10cc instead of 5cc, you still have 10,000iu but its diluted in 10cc of water. 

So if you mix in 10cc of water, it will make your bottle 1000iu/ml x 10ml

Only thing, I would make sure that the water you have is bac water, if not get some and use that instead.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yep 10ml would make each ml 1000iu

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

what if it just comes in 1ml ampules?

----------


## MrMe

It doesnt matter... Look at the xxxx iu and mix in BAC WATER. If you have an amp that is 5,000iu and you add 10ml of water, you will have 10ml of water that contains 5,000iu. So at this point if you divide 10ml by 10 (1ml shots) you have 10 shots of 1ml that are 500iu each.




> what if it just comes in 1ml ampules?

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

I dont know if im just not thinking properly or what but..... how will I be able to shoot 10ml of bac water into a 1ml ampule?? 

I have a seperate 10ml vial that I bought from ARR as well as the bac water..... can I mix the stuff with however much water from the ampule and then convert that over to the 10ml vial??

----------


## ROBOCOP

mix 1ml Bacteriostactic water (avaiable at ARR), with the hcg in the 1ml amp it comes in. Draw out the contents and transfer it into a sealed 10ml vial. Add a further 9ml of Bacteriostaic water and you now have 10ml. If you have a 10,000iu amp then each 1 ml shot will equal 1,000iu. Just make sure you use sterile wipes to wipe the top of the vial b4 each use! Good luck bro

----------


## Kale

BTW...the water you need to reconstitute HCG is bacteriostatic water.

Calculating HCG:

There isn't a specific ratio of cc/ml to IU. It depends on how you mix it. It's quite simple. If you dillute 5,000 IUs HCG with 5ml (cc) solvent, the end result is 1,000 IUs per ml (cc). Divide the same 5,000 IUs with 10 ml (cc) and the end result is 500 IUs per ml (cc). Therefore, a large part depends on the concentration of HCG per ampoule or vial.

Mixing HCG:
(Items needed: bacwater h20 and some 5ml emty vials-get****).

1) Open hcg/amp with powder
2) Use a syringe to pull out 1cc of BacWater and put in amp with HCG
3) It will instantly dissolve
4) Then Use an empty 5ml vial (sterile and sealed) put 4ml of Bacwater in the vial
5) Take syringe and ad the mixed HCG solution to the 5ml vial
6) Shake it and you have 5000IU's of HCG
7) Than draw 1cc and inject
8) put the rest in the refrigerator

•The reason your discarding the amp of solvent cause its made for 1 times use and you wouldn’t be able to refrigerate it and use it a week later again. That’s why you need Bac H2o.
•The most common side affect associated with HCG is gynecomastia . The concurrent intake of Nolvadex with HCG prevents gynecomastia, prevents/minimizes leydig cell desensitization and contiues the stimulation of pituitary LH once HCG has been discontinued.
•HCG will last approximately 30 days if mixed with Bac h2o instead of the solvent it comes with.
•You can keep the mixed hcg in vial or pins In the fridge till use
Reply With Quote

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> BTW...the water you need to reconstitute HCG is bacteriostatic water.
> 
> Calculating HCG:
> 
> There isn't a specific ratio of cc/ml to IU. It depends on how you mix it. It's quite simple. If you dillute 5,000 IUs HCG with 5ml (cc) solvent, the end result is 1,000 IUs per ml (cc). Divide the same 5,000 IUs with 10 ml (cc) and the end result is 500 IUs per ml (cc). Therefore, a large part depends on the concentration of HCG per ampoule or vial.
> 
> Mixing HCG:
> (Items needed: bacwater h20 and some 5ml emty vials-get****).
> 
> ...



"mix 1ml Bacteriostactic water (avaiable at ARR), with the hcg in the 1ml amp it comes in. Draw out the contents and transfer it into a sealed 10ml vial. Add a further 9ml of Bacteriostaic water and you now have 10ml. If you have a 10,000iu amp then each 1 ml shot will equal 1,000iu. Just make sure you use sterile wipes to wipe the top of the vial b4 each use! Good luck bro"

Thanks for the info Kale and Robo

----------


## finny

Good stuff, thanks.

----------


## Bigjohngreen

> Good stuff, thanks.


Ok, whats the PCT dosage ? And for how many days?

----------


## melonhead2013

For good pct advice go to you tube and type in. PCT- AFTER CARE ADVICE. It's on a channel called steroid advice

----------

